# Blue crabs?



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good place to pick up some crabs, going sat. Night with lights taking wife for first time anyone been seeing any crabs yet thanks for advice


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

The last couple of times I have been out I have not seen to many. Just make sure you net them because you can not gig them in Florida.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Better find a south shore because the winds going to blow 10-15 out of the NW


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Galvez boat ramp*

Havn't been this year to perdido, but last year I could have filled my boat with large blue crabs on the South shore of perdido. They were all over the grass beds. Might even see a flounder or two.Hope this helps.
bamafan611


----------

